
America's economy delivers its worst quarterly performance in 26 years - tomh
http://www.economist.com/finance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13047516&source=features_box2
======
quoderat
And it would have been worse, were it not for the inventory component:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2009/01/30/economists-
react-p...](http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2009/01/30/economists-react-
painful-waiting-for-the-worst/)

That'll change in Q1, so expect a really, really bad quarter.

